# Been a while. Some pics of my new fish



## myerst22 (Jan 17, 2008)

Well this site is up and running again and haven't posted pics of some of my new fish that I have gotten since the last time i posted and some new pics of the old guys. 

Newest addition. Black Tang.










My Christmas Island Emperor starting to change into an adult. have had him for 6 months.










A somewhat new addition. Goldflake Angel










My Rhinopias just about to eat a damsel and the aftermath.



















About 2 months with me. Odoanthias Borbonius


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

GREAT fish! What is your setup like?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice fish. is the fish that ate the damsel in a separate tank


----------



## myerst22 (Jan 17, 2008)

Most of those fish are in a 180 with live rock. Yes the Rhinopias who ate the damsel is in the same tank with the rest of them crew. Regards, Tim


----------

